# Question to the people running this website



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello and thank you for hosting this website. It was a light in my life for many years as I was recovering. I am so grateful for everyone who shared their tools to overcome this.
My name is Cindy Marshall and I live in Missoula, MT. with my husband and two teens. I'm reaching out to you because I have a question.

Do you have any ideas about how I can share my dp group coaching service that I offer? I don't see anything else like it because we actually meet in Zoom in small groups and work on tools to help overcome dp.

I realize that you don't want advertising on your page and I totally respect that. I'm just not sure how I can get the word out.

I have helped people overcome dp through my steps, including a woman who has had dp for 50 years!

I created this system for myself originally and I have overcome dp after dealing with it for over a decade. I'm 49 years old and I dealt with this beginning at age 15 and then on/off. After having my daughters I had it for 9 straight years until I created this system which finally freed me...it took me about 5 years to refine it...I've put a ton of time and energy into it and it is legit.

Over the past few years, I became a certified health coach, (I also have a teaching background) and I am presently writing a book about my signature system that I have taken others though over the past couple of years just to make sure it works and to refine it.

I get that people are paranoid because it seems like everyone is trying to promote something but I have created a service that can truly give people their lives back. If you have any idea of how I can get the word out, let me know.

~Cindy Marshall, [email protected]


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

CindyinMontana said:


> Hello and thank you for hosting this website. It was a light in my life for many years as I was recovering. I am so grateful for everyone who shared their tools to overcome this.
> My name is Cindy Marshall and I live in Missoula, MT. with my husband and two teens. I'm reaching out to you because I have a question.
> 
> Do you have any ideas about how I can share my dp group coaching service that I offer? I don't see anything else like it because we actually meet in Zoom in small groups and work on tools to help overcome dp.
> ...


i think you can use the dpdr subreddit and dpdr facebook groups for advertising. or you can try to connect with eric kussin via instagram. he has a quiet huge community about mental health. he could recommend your program also.

and of course, start a youtube channel, and share your experiences, and testimonials.


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi Cindy,

I can reply as a member of the DPSH mod team, consisted of volunteers who are also active members here. However, I do not speak on behalf of the whole team, I will only state my opinion.

It is true that we fight every day with dozens and sometimes hundreds of new registrations and posts that are actually advertisements. I believe that most members are not aware of this job that is done manually, day after day. So, yes, our antennas are up for every post that contains a price and looks like an advertisement.







You would not believe the number of people preying upon those who are vulnerable and desperate. Having said that, you are an old member, and in that sense, I have no reason to doubt your intentions, or the effort and time invested in the programme that you offer.

As someone who is dealing with DPDR caused by developmental trauma, I've noticed that you mention in your programme the role of trauma and the importance of finding the root cause for the onset of DP, and I completely agree with that. However, I personally would not recommend your programme to anyone dealing with trauma, as I am painfully aware of how demanding, long and personalized the trauma treatment has to be. I know that many people dealing with Depersonalization and derealization disorder, or other disorders on the dissociation spectrum, have had their patience tested when it comes to therapy, but I am still more inclined to recommend a therapist specialized in trauma treatment such as EMDR, Somatic experiencing or Sensorimotor therapy.

I have no doubt that your programme can be very helpful for some people, though, and I think that with this post, that does not look like an advertisement any more, lol







, you will be able to reach in a more subtle way those who may be interested in such a model of health coaching.

Personally, I am very glad that you managed to overcome your own depersonalization, and I sincerely congratulate you on that.

Take care,

A.


----------

